# Anyone from Canada here?



## Jesse (Jan 26, 2006)

This is my first post and was wondering if anyone was on here from the Black Arts Society.  I'm new to this type of art and would like to know if there are members that can give me some advice.

Also any information on any other types of martial arts would be of great interest.  Thanks alot guys. 

Liking the site.....


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I'm from Canada, Winnipeg actually, but not the "Black Arts Society".  Some form of Ninjitsu?

Anyway's welcome to the site


----------



## Jesse (Jan 26, 2006)

Ahhh a fellow Canadian.

Ninjitsu was my next choice.  Hopefully everything is working out good for ya.


----------



## MJS (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jesse (Jan 26, 2006)

Finally a functial site..... I see a bright future in this site.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome Jesse!  Nice to have another Canadian on board! :wavey:


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to martialtalk!


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to have you with us! :wavey:  

- Ceicei


----------



## Gemini (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Not Canadian myself, but my Mom's family is from Ottawa and I still say "eh" alot. We've spent many summers up there or them down in Chicago where I grew up. Still correspond though.

So explain about the Black Arts Society please.


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome, Jesse.  I'm Canadian, though significantly further West than yourself.

Enjoy the site.  If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## bignick (Jan 26, 2006)

Pretty dang close, welcome...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 26, 2006)

not from Canada but my mothers side of the family came from there

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kreth (Jan 26, 2006)

We allow Canadians on this forum?


----------



## Lisa (Jan 26, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> We allow Canadians on this forum?



Only for our beer.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome, Jesse!  I'm not from Canada, never been (my parents have, though), and I wouldn't mind visiting at least once (possibly more).  You'll enjoy this forum, everyone is nice and helpful, and a little crazy.  By the way, what is the black arts society?


----------



## Jesse (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey guys

The Black Arts Society is still relatively new. You can check out there website www.blackartssociety.com basically its not a traditional martial arts.  More of a military based street fighting technique.

It was originally based and still used to train the new recruits going into combat so that they would have a quick lesson on how to take out an opponate quickly and effectively.  

There are three phases to the program hand to hand, hand to knife, and knife to knife.  And then there has been a new phase that has been just recently added which is pressure points.  Some of the techniques are from Spec Ops, Bojuka, S.E.A.L.S, and Jujitsu.

Like I said before I've only been doing it now for about a month, yet I've learned a great deal.  Of course there is alot more to the black arts but this is just it in a nut shell.  

Alot of this stuff is very leathel and they warn us the conseqenses of using this stuff on the street, but of course if someone is planning on hurting you or someone you know and everything else has been tried to defuse the problem, the proper actions must be done.  Its better the attacker then me.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi! I'm from Canada, and have done some of the Black arts...it's offered twice a week at my club, I tried it a few times but realized it required a lot of dedication and commitment, and I didn't feel I had the time required (I train around 8-9 hrs a week in tkd, plus i'm in my last year of High school, and work, etc.) But it was a really interesting program. Brampton is pretty close to me, I've been a few times. Good luck with your studies
Aqua


----------



## Southwell (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi and welcome my fellow Canadian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


And no I'm from Ohio.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Jesse  Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi and welcome my fellow Canadian.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 28, 2006)

My moms side of the family was in the U.S. from before the U.S. was the U.S. Then they got sick of slave holders, so about 50 years before the Civil War started most of them moved up to Canada. The rest stayed behind and helped fight the south. And long story short my family has helped in every war the U.S. and Canada has been involded in. My Mom is a Canadian born abord. At some point I hope to see about having myself given that same position. My Grandma moved to oregon a few years before my mom was born.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John (with family in Vancouver)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 28, 2006)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> My moms side of the family was in the U.S. from before the U.S. was the U.S. Then they got sick of slave holders, so about 50 years before the Civil War started most of them moved up to Canada. The rest stayed behind and helped fight the south. And long story short my family has helped in every war the U.S. and Canada has been involded in. My Mom is a Canadian born abord. At some point I hope to see about having myself given that same position. My Grandma moved to oregon a few years before my mom was born.
> 
> Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,
> 
> John (with family in Vancouver)



Including the war of 1812? Where Canada burned down the Presidential House in DC?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 29, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Including the war of 1812? Where Canada burned down the Presidential House in DC?


 
Lets hope not. I'm proud of my Canadian blood, and my family's tradition of patriotism, but if that is so... well... I have a feeling a few less people will like me much. Anyways.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 29, 2006)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> Lets hope not. I'm proud of my Canadian blood, and my family's tradition of patriotism, but if that is so... well... I have a feeling a few less people will like me much. Anyways.
> 
> Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,
> 
> John



John,

Either way it is in the past, and not a direct representation of yourself. 

Just remember that.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 29, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> Either way it is in the past, and not a direct representation of yourself.
> 
> Just remember that.


 
True, but I know people who hate fro the soul reason of i'm Canadian, some for German, some for Russian, some because I do a Vietnamese style of Karate. Not the Karate part, but the Veitnamese part (I will never get how I'm a communist since I do a Veitnamese martial art that has no schools acctuly in Veitnam).

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------



## still learning (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.....Aloha


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 29, 2006)

coungnhuka said:
			
		

> True, but I know people who hate fro the soul reason of i'm Canadian, some for German, some for Russian, some because I do a Vietnamese style of Karate. Not the Karate part, but the Veitnamese part (I will never get how I'm a communist since I do a Veitnamese martial art that has no schools acctuly in Veitnam).
> 
> Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,
> 
> John


 
Don't stop being patriotic- be proud of where you're from.  No one should remain mad at others for everything, especially things that happened nearly 2 centuries ago.  If we did, we might as well go back to cave dwelling.  The Vietnamese part is still sensitive, and you still have people wanting to go around saying others are communist on a lot of things.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, eh?


----------



## Jesse (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay okay

Enough with the Canadian eh jokes, we've all heard them.

I would like to thank everyone for greeting me so well.  I'm liking the site and getting alot of information from here.


----------

